# Help!  Newbie With keystone laredo



## Imzaxmom (Dec 16, 2019)

I’m putting my sons 2016 keystone Laredo 285sbh  5th wheel on my property. My question is electrical.  I know it is 50 amps, but do I need 110 or 220 to plug it in.   
thanks in advance.


----------

